# Cinnamon & Thia Basil



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

The store my sons works for is having a huge summer plant sale. Being the good son he brought home 4 cinnamon basil plants, along with about 50 other plants. :2thumb:

My question ... how do you use your cinnamon basil?

Also found 4 Thia basil plants, same question. How do you use you thia basil?

Thanks.


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

Ehhhh ... I dunno about cinnamon basil but it sounds like it smells good! 

You might check out the recipes here:

Thai Basil Recipe | Group Recipes

It's a decent place to go when you have an ingredient you want or need to use ... just type in the ingredient and it will tell you the recipes it has that use that particular ingredient.

Oh ... and pesto is always good!!  Grind that stuff up, add a little olive oil and freeze it in ice cube trays. Then you can thaw out what you need, add the rest of the ingredients and voila!! Fresh pesto any time of the year!


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Cinnamon basil - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I learned something new! I'm not huge on Basil but I have to try this.


----------



## Ur5hittingMe (May 1, 2011)

We grow cinnamon basil every year. It helps with pests in the garden and is great with baked apples or in tea.


----------



## theoregonconnection (Jul 10, 2011)

I use the cinnamon basil in place of normal basil in a lot of recipes. It adds a little spice. But the cinnamon scent tends to go away pretty quickly if it is exposed to heat.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

theoregonconnection said:


> I use the cinnamon basil in place of normal basil in a lot of recipes. It adds a little spice. But the cinnamon scent tends to go away pretty quickly if it is exposed to heat.


So if you cook with it the cinnamon flavor goes away?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

:thankyou:

Thanks for all the replies ... Two of the cinnamon basil have flowered and the others ... now that they are in the ground, (I hope) will perk up.

Hope to try cinnamon tea.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

My Cinnamon basil is just getting ready to bloom ... can't wait to give it a try.

The weaker plants did great once they were in the ground ... also a very pretty herb! (A plus) :2thumb:


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

I planted both cinnamon and Thai basil in the same bed last year, so now I have Thai cinnamon basil. 

I originally planted it to keep the flies away from the deck (it really works!), so I haven't actually done anything with them but give some away, collected seeds and planted more around the windows this year. Next year, I'll have to collect some for pesto.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I will have to plant some around my deck if it keeps the flies away ... Thanks for the tip. :2thumb:


----------

